# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Spore vs Sims 3)



## Administrator (24. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Spore vs Sims 3)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## lucdec (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Oh! Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Hab mich für Sims 3 entschieden...

Vielen scheint das Konzept wohl ausgelutscht zu sein...


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				lucdec am 24.07.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen scheint das Konzept wohl ausgelutscht zu sein...


Nein, viele (zumindest hier im Forum) hat das Konzept noch nie interessiert! Ich habe mich aber auch ganz klar für Sims 3 entschieden.


----------



## Kamrum (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Spore ist halt mal eine ganz neue Idee , viele freiheiten usw, und Die Sims sind nicht wirklich neu dennoch denke ich das Die Sims 3 sehr gut werden wird in seinem Genre .


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Kamrum am 27.07.2008 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Spore ist halt mal eine ganz neue Idee , viele freiheiten usw, und Die Sims sind nicht wirklich neu dennoch denke ich das Die Sims 3 sehr gut werden wird in seinem Genre .


Da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher. Auf der offiziellen Sims 2 Homepage gibt's übrigens ein großes Special zu "Die Sims 3"! Da stehen noch einige sehr interessante Sachen drin die bisher noch nicht bekannt waren. Nach der ersten kleinen Enttäuschung wegen der Grafik freue ich mich jetzt doch schon ziemlich auf das Spiel. Ich hoffe bloß das es wirklich im März erscheint und nicht erst wieder um ein paar Monate verschoben wird.


----------



## OttOXBerlin (6. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				lucdec am 24.07.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! Das hätte ich nicht erwartet. Hab mich für Sims 3 entschieden...
> 
> Vielen scheint das Konzept wohl ausgelutscht zu sein...



Ich hab mich für Spore entschieden weil ich scho Sims 2 jezockt habe... was auch viel Spass macht aber ein neues Ding von Will W. würd ich dann doch eher als den 3. Teil einer reihe...


----------



## Alf1507 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				OttOXBerlin am 06.08.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 24.07.2008 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit hast du natürlich Recht. Ein neues Konzept von Will Wright finde ich natürlich auch sehr spannend. Bei mir wird es sicher darauf hinauslaufen das ich mir sowieso beide Spiele kaufe.


----------

